# Thompson... M41-A Pulse Rifle 1/6th scale



## d_jedi1 (Jan 20, 2007)

I posted this at SSM and OSW but thought I'd post it here too..

So the other day I was at Toys R Us and i saw this set for $10.00 
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o176/d_jedi1/6th scale/Thompson01.jpg 

The idea of a tommy gun or three was irresistable especially because it had extra stuff that I could switch around to make other weapons, sci-fi or not. 
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o176/d_jedi1/6th scale/Snoop002.jpg 
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o176/d_jedi1/6th scale/Snoop003.jpg 
But as an Aliens fan, I have always wanted a pulse rifle. 
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o176/d_jedi1/6th scale/Snoop004.jpg 

Obviously, it's not finished yet but I am working on it.. I will post progress pics as I take them. 

Thank you to my model... 1/6th Snoop Dogg 
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o176/d_jedi1/6th scale/Snoop001.jpg


----------



## d_jedi1 (Jan 20, 2007)

I made some progress tonight, I'll probably finish it up tomorrow (main body work anyway)
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o176/d_jedi1/6th scale/Snoop005.jpg
minus the "model"
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o176/d_jedi1/6th scale/Thompson02.jpg


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I really like your creative thinking!


----------



## d_jedi1 (Jan 20, 2007)

Thank you. I saw the set and I couldn't resist.

The Pulse Rifle is DONE
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o176/d_jedi1/6th scale/Thompson03.jpg
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o176/d_jedi1/6th scale/Thompson04.jpg
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o176/d_jedi1/6th scale/Thompson05.jpg

and here is Snoop showing off the features of his P.R.
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o176/d_jedi1/6th scale/Snoop006.jpg
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o176/d_jedi1/6th scale/Snoop007.jpg
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o176/d_jedi1/6th scale/Snoop008.jpg

Well, now that this project is tackled, Snoop (or any other 1/6th fig. to pick it up) is ready to bust some Alien heads...


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

It came out looking very impressive. If I didn't know the scale, I swear it is real!


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

I can see it now; they send Snoop into a room full of aliens, there's a bunch of noise, shooting,screams, things being knocked over-then an eerie quiet. Another member of the platoon slowly opens the door to find Snoop and the aliens sitting there puffing and listening to music by Snoop and Dr. Dre!


----------



## d_jedi1 (Jan 20, 2007)

lol maybe they'll have something like that in the next "Scary Movie" they could make fun of AVP2 and have a scene like that with the predator in there too.. and the payoff could be that when the pred takes his mask off hes just some big dude with dreads.

Then there would be the obligatory line (probably from the Alien) "You're one ugly mother-"


----------



## Eagle (Oct 9, 2004)

Neat build! 

======================
*M41A Pulse Rifle poster* • • • *Classic British Sci-Fi Hardware*


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Snoop looks pretty comfortable waving that thing around.....


----------



## d_jedi1 (Jan 20, 2007)

haha.. well you know. 
Hes a O.G., you can't be scared of a gun that isn't pointed at you. 
One of these days I need to break down and buy some sixth scale Aliens. I'm planning to try my hand at making space marine armor in the next few days. We'll see how that turns out.


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

I've seen some of your other work, like the 1/6 lightsabres and Trek accessories so I'm sure you will do a great job.
Maybe you could whip up an big *chrome* pulse rifle for Snoop while your at it!


----------



## d_jedi1 (Jan 20, 2007)

hmm.....

I could probably do a custom one. 
I have a 1/6th MP5 that I seem to have lost the clips to so I'm considering Sci-Fi ing that gun. I might alter it but I'm not sure about the chrome (unless I give it tiger-stripe grips  ) Right now I keep the Snoop figure equipped with a G36 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G36 with grenade launcher and a double drum magazine. It kind of resembles the PR as-is. I also have a 1/6th OICW which is pretty cool.

My Snoop Dogg figure, I bought at "Spencers" at the mall. He was marked down to $5.00 so there was no excuse for me to NOT buy him. Even if I hadn't been a fan (which I am) he has one of the best AA head-sculpts I have seen. (Right now I have two AA figs. Snoop and the Hasbro Mace Windu which looks very little like Sam Jackson)


----------



## d_jedi1 (Jan 20, 2007)

I bought a new digicam, so I took some new pics 
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o176/d_jedi1/6th scale/P1000006.jpg
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o176/d_jedi1/6th scale/P1000008.jpg


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Excellent work on that! Makes me want to dig up my 1/6 Action Figures, pass them on to my oldest son and spend some time with them both.


----------



## d_jedi1 (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks, if it hadn't been for my father having sixth scale figures, I probably wouldn't either.
Its a good sized scale thats fairly easy to work in. I have been making myself some "swords" using the long, thin metal bits (trimmed down) from windshield wipers lately. At present, I have two made.. the Zatoichi sword and the sword from the Blade movies.
I want to make myself a Blade Runner blaster but every time I try I end up disappointed and scrapping it.
Made some TOS communicators too. One is always closed and looks pretty decent, the other opens and looks OK.
The sixth scale figs can be expensive sometimes (when 45.00 is cheap for a Connor MacLeod and I'm used to dropping 20.00 for a GiJoe) bue it's been interesting, learning new techniques from the work I'm doing with these.

(BTW I'm excited about the Hasbro Indiana Jones figs... they have a deal where if you buy three and send in, they will send you a 1/6th Ark of the covenant. Something I have ALWAYS wanted. Last night, I made a Lance of Longinus for when I get my Indy figs.)


----------



## d_jedi1 (Jan 20, 2007)

Well, this has nothing to do with the Pulse Rifle, but it is regarding other 6th scale projects.
I had a 1:6th Darth Maul screaming to get new hands so I worked his paws off and slapped on some better ones, then added bits of leather for the rest of the gloves. 
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o176/d_jedi1/6th scale/P1000184.jpg 
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o176/d_jedi1/6th scale/P1000185.jpg 
I re-painted his eyes (though I think they might need a touch-up and a coat of Future) and (even though you cant really see it in these pics) I added the sith tattoos to his chest. 
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o176/d_jedi1/6th scale/P1000186.jpg 
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o176/d_jedi1/6th scale/P1000187.jpg 
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o176/d_jedi1/6th scale/P1000188.jpg 
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o176/d_jedi1/6th scale/P1000189.jpg 
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o176/d_jedi1/6th scale/P1000190.jpg 
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o176/d_jedi1/6th scale/P1000191.jpg 
I need to Re-paint his horns and give him better boots but Maul is already looking better... BTW I donated his over-sized mitts to my Darth Vader (who likewise had HUGE hands) 
Now I will move on to Obi-Wan Kenobi. I recently made a leather belt with a PT saber clip on it because, as far as I could tell, he didnt come with a belt. I removed his outfit and to my surprise, UNDER all of his clothes, was his belt...... 
Considering the cheap vinyl (plastic?) that it was made of, I tossed it aside to be used on a later nameless Jedi bash. I repainted his head. hair, mustache, beard. Gave the hair a thin wash of a VERY light brown to add a hint of color. I made slightly lighter and darker tones for his flesh and applied them as felt correct. Here is how he looked earlier this evening (I have since finished his eyes) 
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o176/d_jedi1/6th scale/P1000192.jpg 
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o176/d_jedi1/6th scale/P1000193.jpg


----------

